# VIA Corridor Equipment



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 4, 2012)

We were getting a bit Off-Topic in "Twice-Weekly Canadian" so thought I'd post some photos here of Corridor Equipment. 

 

There's several HEP consists operating in the corridor. For example: #57-75 and #70-60 run through between Montreal <>Toronto<>Windsor and include a full baggage car providing checked baggage service connecting with the Ocean. The HEP II cars operating in the corridor are Stainless Steel cars mainly acquired from Amtrak. They can be distinguished by the Blue/Yellow in the letter band above the windows. The other HEP cars (HEP I) used on the Ocean, Canadian etc have a single Blue band.

 

Here's #57 at Cornwall on May 12/12.

 







 

 

 

REN (Renaissance) car and an interior shot. Both Coach and Business Class (Club) Cars have 2 seats on one side of the aisle and single seats on the other side.

 

 

 











 

 

And an LRC (Light, Rapid, Comfortable) 

 

 
















 

 

 

When originally built, the LRC's had their own distinct locomotive but these have been scrapped and F40s and P42s are now used for power

 

 

 






 

 

Amtrak also had LRC equipment in the '80s


----------



## John Bredin (Sep 4, 2012)

"Light Rapid Comfortable" sounds like the set-up for the engineering joke/adage about projects: "cheap, safe, on-time; pick any two." ;-)


----------



## AlanB (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for this NS VIA, it was quite timely. I was trying to figure out what was wrong with my memory, as I knew that I hadn't had 2 & 1 seating on my trip a few years ago which meant no Ren's and yet the car I had yesterday was nothing like the LRC that I did remember. But now, quite clearly, I got lucky and had a HEP car. Save the lack of power outlets at the seat, far superior IMHO to an LRC BC car!


----------

